# species or hybrids



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 4, 2013)

A few weeks ago I posted about my first paph and some people had said that I made a good choose getting a species rather then a hybrid. So it made me think are species better then hybrids? Well what do all you think, which one to you is better and why do you think it is better than the other?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2013)

There ae maybe 30 paph species; the amount of hybrids is unlimited. What do you think!?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 4, 2013)

there's at least 50 species..not to mention varieties and thousands of hybrids..it just depends on what you want..species are only better if you only want to grow species


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2013)

yes there are unlimited copies of hybrids that all look the same oke:

species only look like themselves! :rollhappy:

I only say this because it's like the mac vs pc thing; to get things lively. it's really all in what you like and what type of preference you have. some people gravitate to having species because you can look in lots of books, and see a species and many people know what it is, and you can ask around if stores have them and often you can track them down. sometimes a new hybrid is made, and it may not have any determined name other than a cross designation; so if you see a pic of one somewhere and you want it, there's no guarantee that you'll see it anywhere for sale. species you can somewhat find culture information for that particular species if it's been around for a while and hybrids well you're not sure how it wants to grow, though often hybrids to generalize, are more vigorous and forgiving with their culture than species can be, especially if someone has been line breeding a species which can weaken them


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 5, 2013)

There is advantages and disadvantages to both.

Species: unique look but can be harder to grow.
Hybrids: look maybe not that great but should be easier to grow.

This is the usual. Of course, there is always exemptions to the rules. Paph spcierianum is a species that is unique and easy to grow. However, multi crosses between pavris and rothschildianums can be hard to bloom.

It's really personal preference. My paph collection is 25% species and 75% hybrids. Hybrids are easier for me to get and I like them.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm agreeing with Billy for the most part.
Species can be variable due to where they're found, so they are themselves as Charles indicated but they can be different.
Hybrid crosses can be quite variable, if you want a certain look buy a plant that is in bloom. Some buy flasks &/compots because they like to see what varies from one sib to the next but one would need more growing space to go this direction.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> yes there are unlimited copies of hybrids that all look the same oke:
> 
> species only look like themselves! :rollhappy:



yes, that's why there is the HUGE difference between appletonianum and bull...etc.  Hybrids are generally easier to grow and there are many beautiful combinations.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2013)

NYEric said:


> yes, that's why there is the HUGE difference between appletonianum and bull...etc.



 have to blame the lumper taxonomists for that! (when in doubt, blame a taxonomist)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2013)

that's a "splitter" issue. At least with those 2 the foliage is different. the nonsense of hermanii from the right side of the hill vs the left side, etc...!


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2013)

We had quite a big debate on this recently in the following thread. It was an interesting debate. 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27682&


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2013)

it was interesting to go back to the beginning of that thread and see how it veered off course! :rollhappy: (and some very interesting observations)


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 5, 2013)

emydura said:


> We had quite a big debate on this recently in the following thread. It was an interesting debate.
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27682&



Thanks so much, if I had known there was a thread I never would have made this one


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 5, 2013)

Isn't there over 80 different paph species? I prefer species.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2013)

there's also award potential..i grow hybrids for awards (or so i keep telling myself).. i grow species for sake of having them and then there's albas..they belong in a class all themselves


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Isn't there over 80 different paph species? I prefer species.



sure..do i hear 100?


----------



## paphreek (Feb 5, 2013)

orchidgirl510 said:


> Thanks so much, if I had known there was a thread I never would have made this one



It's always a question that brings out interesting responses.


----------

